# Maria Stuarda Confrontation Scene You Tube Videos



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Post them here. I have this first one with Mariella Devia on DVD and like it a lot, but the second one below with Joyce Didonato is pretty good too.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Somebody should post Caballe and Dimitra Theodossiou's. I don't think there is one with Sutherland (not including visuals anyway).

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Post them here. I have this first one with Mariella Devia on DVD and like it a lot, but the second one below with Joyce Didonato is pretty good too.


I think JdD sounds underpowered here.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

MAS said:


> I think JdD sounds underpowered here.


She has developed since that broadcast from the Met and had a lot more power and command of the role when she sang it in London.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> She has developed since that broadcast from the Met and had a lot more power and command of the role when she sang it in London.
> 
> N.


Thanks, Conte, I am glad to hear it. She is a good artist. I suppose the role has to "settle into her voice." When she did Romeo in Capuletti in San Francisco, she sounded small and colorless. I really think Rossini is more her métier. I am looking forward to La donna del lago.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

MAS said:


> Thanks, Conte, I am glad to hear it. She is a good artist. I suppose the role has to "settle into her voice." When she did Romeo in Capuletti in San Francisco, she sounded small and colorless. I really think Rossini is more her métier. I am looking forward to La donna del lago.


I too felt that way when I saw the Met broadcast of Maria Stuarda, but the voice has grown. It's really interesting to read how her Romeo sounded in San Francisco as I have the DVD of that production and, of course, it's impossible to tell that type of thing from a recording.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> I too felt that way when I saw the Met broadcast of Maria Stuarda, but the voice has grown. It's really interesting to read how her Romeo sounded in San Francisco as I have the DVD of that production and, of course, it's impossible to tell that type of thing from a recording.
> 
> N.


You're right - a recording "hears" things differently than the human ear in an opera house. I, for one, find the Met HD transmissions misleading as to how a voice sounds. In most of the HD broadcasts, I find the voices so closely miked, that there is no sense of space around the voice, or of ambience one usually gets in the house. In regard to JdD, and I mean no disrespect, I found the voice simply "wrong," in terms of color, weight, and presence, in that role (Romeo). The soprano, Nicole Cabell, seemed to have a weightier voice, with warmer color.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one so good I am compelled to get a DVD of the whole opera:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

From a review of the Janet Baker Mary Stuart:



> Janet Baker was wise to choose Mary Stuart for her farewell to the opera house in 1982, for Donizetti's heroine exemplified her strengths as a singer and an actress. In captivity she is dignity personified; in the confrontation with her '[_vernacular for illegitimate that is screened from the site_]' cousin, Elizabeth, morally outraged, never simply waspish; and magnanimous in defeat as her scaffold is made ready.
> 
> Throughout, the tone is golden tawny, the legato exemplary and Baker's decoration discreetly effective. In the final scene, Mary hoping that death will put to rest the issues between herself and Elizabeth, the voice drops from a fioratura flourish at the top into the chest register and we know that the grave beckons.
> 
> Not that this English National Opera production was ever allowed to become just a star vehicle for a great singer. Above all this is an ensemble account of Donizetti's masterpiece and what an ensemble it was at ENO then. Rosalind Plowright is on top form as Elizabeth, a younger John Tomlinson gives the one-dimensional Talbot dignity and compassion and David Rendall makes an ardent and heroic Leicester. With Charles Mackerras in the pit who could ask for anything more? Christopher Cook


source: http://www.classical-music.com/review/donizetti-44


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> From a review of the Janet Baker Mary Stuart:
> 
> source: http://www.classical-music.com/review/donizetti-44


Janet Baker was a very great artist and her Mary Stuart justly renowned. There is an earlier recording of when she first sang the role in 1973 (with Pauline Tinsley as Elizabeth) on Ponto, which is even better, but it is pretty hard to get hold of, and probably very expensive if you do.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> Janet Baker was a very great artist and her Mary Stuart justly renowned. There is an earlier recording of when she first sang the role in 1973 (with Pauline Tinsley as Elizabeth) on Ponto, which is even better, but it is pretty hard to get hold of, and probably very expensive if you do.


There appear to be a few used copies of the Ponto recordin at reasonable prices. Here is a review of it. There are some reasonable priced used offerings out there, but I don't know that I gain much over the Chandos performance I have now. Chandos' recording is from 1, 10, 14 & 22 April 1982, whereas the Ponto recording is from 13 December 1973. Not sure the 8.5-year difference matters for Janet's voice though.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> There appear to be a few used copies of the Ponto recordin at reasonable prices. Here is a review of it. There are some reasonable priced used offerings out there, but I don't know that I gain much over the Chandos performance I have now. Chandos' recording is from 1, 10, 14 & 22 April 1982, whereas the Ponto recording is from 13 December 1973. Not sure the 8.5-year difference matters for Janet's voice though.


Dame Janet retired when she was still at the height of her game, but I think there is a greater sense of abandon in the first recording and the confrontation scene with Tinsley is thrilling.

That said, I'd be perfectly happy with the Chandos recording if I hadn't known of the existence of the earlier performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> Dame Janet retired when she was still at the height of her game, but I think there is a greater sense of abandon in the first recording and the confrontation scene with Tinsley is thrilling.
> 
> That said, I'd be perfectly happy with the Chandos recording if I hadn't known of the existence of the earlier performance.


I am going to have to be happy with the Chandos recording as I cannot justify getting a second English language set at this time, although I see several used offerings around $11 USD.

But now for something else. As I started watching my third DVD of Maria Stuarda last night, I discovered that most productions on DVD and CD do not include the overture, but only the prelude. The overture is a little over 7 minutes and the prelude is only a minute or two. Curiously, the Sills CD includes the overture followed by the prelude and so does the Mariella Devia DVD.

Also, I am thinking that I may want to get more DVDs of Maria Stuarda, but probably I already have all the good ones: Devia, Baker, Didonato, and Carmela Remigio. Do you know of any other DVDs of this wonderful opera that would be worth purchasing?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I am going to have to be happy with the Chandos recording as I cannot justify getting a second English language set at this time, although I see several used offerings around $11 USD.
> 
> But now for something else. As I started watching my third DVD of Maria Stuarda last night, I discovered that most productions on DVD and CD do not include the overture, but only the prelude. The overture is a little over 7 minutes and the prelude is only a minute or two. Curiously, the Sills CD includes the overture followed by the prelude and so does the Mariella Devia DVD.
> 
> Also, I am thinking that I may want to get more DVDs of Maria Stuarda, but probably I already have all the good ones: Devia, Baker, Didonato, and Carmela Remigio. Do you know of any other DVDs of this wonderful opera that would be worth purchasing?


I'm afraid I don't.

There are some excerpts on youtube from a performance with Mara Zampieri and Baltsa. Zampieri is an acquired taste (one that I haven't acquired myself) and Baltsa completely wipes the floor with her in the confrontation scene.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> I'm afraid I don't.
> 
> There are some excerpts on youtube from a performance with Mara Zampieri and Baltsa. Zampieri is an acquired taste (one that I haven't acquired myself) and Baltsa completely wipes the floor with her in the confrontation scene.


I still have to check out those excerpts.

So I finished the Carmela Remigio Maria Stuarda and it was wonderful. Then I poked around the Didonato Maria Stuarda and am wondering if it is going to be as good. I expected the Remigio to be behind the other three (Didonato, Devia, Baker) but it held it's own. We'll see.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody know about this Maria Stuarda? CLIPS


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Anybody know about this Maria Stuarda? CLIPS


Over 70 minutes off shear joy, only highlights though.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Opera+Rara/ORR241


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This one any good?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> This one any good?


Can't help you on this one, Florestan.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are clips (different CD cover) that I should have posted before.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> This one any good?


It is with *Tagliavini*, so it must be good, other then that, I am sorry Florestan never heard it .
Is it very expensive?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rare and expensive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Rare and expensive.


That's a good one, but don't worry, I am at my limit I believe this month 
Money wise that is :tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Pugg said:


> It is with *Tagliavini*, so it must be good, other then that, I am sorry Florestan never heard it .
> Is it very expensive?


Well, that rather depends on when it was recorded. Tagliavini is on the second Callas *Lucia di Lammermoor*, which was recorded in 1959. He already sounds over the hill, and, unlike Kraus in his later years, his stylishness doesn't make up for the loss in vocal sheen.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Leyla Gencer is quoted in this article talking about Maria Stuarda.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Leyla Gencer is quoted in this article talking about Maria Stuarda.


​Now....that would what I called a night at the opera :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For your listening and viewing enjoyment, here are eleven minutes of "vil bastarda" from various Maria Stuarda productions:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is an obscure Maria Stuarda set. I cannot find even a review of it, but there are clips (HERE):


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This live Gencer performance of 1967 is very good. As good as, if not better than, either of the similar era Caballe performances.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

At 9:50 if you want to jump to the good part.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

In reference to The Conte posting #2, there is a complete telecast from 1977 of Stuarda with Sutherland and Turangeau but the visuals are _very_ dim posted in YouTube. Still I think that it is worthy.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

VitellioScarpia said:


> In reference to The Conte posting #2, there is a complete telecast from 1977 of Stuarda with Sutherland and Turangeau but the visuals are _very_ dim posted in YouTube. Still I think that it is worthy.


I posted the full telecast link. The confrontation scene link is below.


----------

